# Fun Topic:  If a Christian Man Had 'Swag', What Would it Be?



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay, first this is not a thread of 'lusting' after men ...   

Just a fun thread of a Christian man with 'Swag'.      His style and grooming habits, hair cut, shoes, clothing, etc.   Fancy cars don't impress me as Christian swag, that would be more like worldly brag...

My thoughts are down to earth, good hearted men who love God and have some 'swag' about them.  The good swag, not worldly, not hood or ballers or an exploiter of women.  

For me, he has to be a gentleman at all times and to have a nice smile and clean teeth. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## SummerSolstice (Apr 27, 2012)

He can hold a conversation and consider your feelings and thoughts and show interest in your cares. He is warm and understanding. He looks you in the eye when you speak


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 27, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> He can hold a conversation and consider your feelings and thoughts and show interest in your cares. He is warm and understanding. He looks you in the eye when you speak



Awesome, 'Summer'.       These are wonderful traits for a Christian woman to look for in a man. 

I'm hoping that this thread will help Christian women to identify the good traits of a man and not settle for anything nor anyone less.   

Each woman here deserves to have the very best that any man can offer and should.   Afterall, she's God's daughter  and entitled to the good of men and not their worse or lazy best.


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 28, 2012)

Saved
With
Amazing
Grace

That's on a t-shirt I plan to get lol


 He would be a man of integrity. The same honorable character wherever he went. Knows how to rock sweats or a suit. Street smart but Wants to have Bible study with me. And the biggest...I see him pray.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 28, 2012)

For me, it would be biblically knowledged and extremely prayerful.  These qualities actually made a guy I know very attractive. I also enjoyed that he "understood" me spiritually and I him.  A man so very close to the Lord.


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 28, 2012)

To see him on his knees praying!  And worshipping in church like the ladies lol with no care!  Dress nice.. Knowledgeable of the word and encourages me to do the same. My protector ( defends his woman, cares for her and wants the best for her)


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 28, 2012)

There's nothing "sexier" than a man that loves the Lord. 

Shimmie do you date? Do you find it difficult to find a good Christian man that doesn't have any baggage?

If my question is too personal please let me know.  I divorced in my 20's and got remarried in my 30's so I know (somewhat remember) the challenges of dating.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Apr 28, 2012)

Good topic:

A man with Christian swag needs to be kind and fair to everyone.  He is God-fearing and prayerful...not afraid to show his faith.  He has a desire to care for his family and treats his wife (or SO) with honor and respect.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Lord is showing me what Christian swag is.  A man who loves the Lord seeks him, prays, is vulnerable, has accountability, seeks mentorship/discipleship, treats women as sisters in the Lord, serves in ministry.  He also is able to function in real world situations, has personality, and is a gentleman in every way.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 28, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> He can hold a conversation and consider your feelings and thoughts and show interest in your cares. He is warm and understanding. He looks you in the eye when you speak





CoilyFields said:


> Saved
> With
> Amazing
> Grace
> ...





loolalooh said:


> For me, it would be biblically knowledged and extremely prayerful.  These qualities actually made a guy I know very attractive. I also enjoyed that he "understood" me spiritually and I him.  A man so very close to the Lord.





sweetvi said:


> To see him on his knees praying!  And worshipping in church like the ladies lol with no care!  Dress nice.. Knowledgeable of the word and encourages me to do the same. My protector ( defends his woman, cares for her and wants the best for her)





BostonMaria said:


> There's nothing "sexier" than a man that loves the Lord.
> 
> Shimmie do you date? Do you find it difficult to find a good Christian man that doesn't have any baggage?
> 
> If my question is too personal please let me know.  I divorced in my 20's and got remarried in my 30's so I know (somewhat remember) the challenges of dating.





lacreolegurl said:


> Good topic:
> 
> A man with Christian swag needs to be kind and fair to everyone.  He is God-fearing and prayerful...not afraid to show his faith.  He has a desire to care for his family and treats his wife (or SO) with honor and respect.





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> The Lord is showing me what Christian swag is.  A man who loves the Lord seeks him, prays, is vulnerable, has accountability, seeks mentorship/discipleship, treats women as sisters in the Lord, serves in ministry.  He also is able to function in real world situations, has personality, and is a gentleman in every way.



Each of you... thank you.   Your answers are blessing more people than you realize,  

I've been hearing the word 'swag' quite a lot lately and in several worldly settings.   It seemed fitting to have a Christian perspective of what true swag is in a man.   

I love the 'Saved With Amazing Grace' acronym for Swag... CoilyFields, that's amazing.   

Ladies, those of you whodon't be discouraged by what you've witnessed in other relationships, or even those of your past.   The Christian men of integrity and holiness, and most certainly 'Godly Swag' exist.   Trust me... far more, trust God.  These men are real and not so far away from you.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 28, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> He can hold a conversation and consider your feelings and thoughts and show interest in your cares. He is warm and understanding. He looks you in the eye when you speak





CoilyFields said:


> Saved
> With
> Amazing
> Grace
> ...





loolalooh said:


> For me, it would be biblically knowledged and extremely prayerful.  These qualities actually made a guy I know very attractive. I also enjoyed that he "understood" me spiritually and I him.  A man so very close to the Lord.





sweetvi said:


> To see him on his knees praying!  And worshipping in church like the ladies lol with no care!  Dress nice.. Knowledgeable of the word and encourages me to do the same. My protector ( defends his woman, cares for her and wants the best for her)





BostonMaria said:


> There's nothing "sexier" than a man that loves the Lord.
> 
> Shimmie do you date? Do you find it difficult to find a good Christian man that doesn't have any baggage?
> 
> If my question is too personal please let me know.  I divorced in my 20's and got remarried in my 30's so I know (somewhat remember) the challenges of dating.





lacreolegurl said:


> Good topic:
> 
> A man with Christian swag needs to be kind and fair to everyone.  He is God-fearing and prayerful...not afraid to show his faith.  He has a desire to care for his family and treats his wife (or SO) with honor and respect.





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> The Lord is showing me what Christian swag is.  A man who loves the Lord seeks him, prays, is vulnerable, has accountability, seeks mentorship/discipleship, treats women as sisters in the Lord, serves in ministry.  He also is able to function in real world situations, has personality, and is a gentleman in every way.



Each of you... thank you.   Your answers are blessing more people than you realize,  

I've been hearing the word 'swag' quite a lot lately and in several worldly settings.   It seemed fitting to have a Christian perspective of what true swag is in a man.   

I love the 'Saved With Amazing Grace' acronym for Swag... CoilyFields, that's amazing.   

Ladies, those of you who have been hurt, discouraged, heartbroken, felt rejected, or have just given up on good men.... please don't be discouraged by what you've witnessed in other relationships, or even those of your past.   

The Christian men of integrity and holiness, and most certainly 'Godly Swag' exist.   Trust me... far more, trust God.  These men are real and not so far away from you.   

Keep living for the Lord and becoming one with God.   This is what brings you into 'knowing' the one that God has for you.      Keep growing closer to the Lord and don't give up on your dreams ... for God is the One who gave you the dreams and is keeping them safe for you.    No matter what, God is never finished with blessing you.   This includes a happy marriage.


----------



## Elnahna (Apr 28, 2012)

Ladies, I think the responses that have been given are awesome. For me,  a Christian Brother catches my attention when it becomes apparent that his walk is real. He lives to honor God and he stands on the biblical principles even when it is not popular. He also encourages others to have a relationship with God.


----------



## Laela (May 4, 2012)

There's such a thing as "Christian swag"?








***quietly tip-toeing out of thread**


----------



## Shimmie (May 4, 2012)

Laela said:


> There's such a thing as "Christian swag"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't run....  

I think the beauty of his spirit and his love for God is sweet warm and Godly.  



Looking good never hurt any man....


----------



## loolalooh (May 4, 2012)

Laela said:


> There's such a thing as "Christian swag"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't go.   Here's some "Christian swag" for you.


----------



## Shimmie (May 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Don't go.   Here's some "Christian swag" for you.



Ohhhhhh, this is so beautiful...    

loolalooh, thank you.


----------



## Laela (May 7, 2012)

That's not swag..that's humbleness and humility, as they are supposedly praying to our Father. 

Swag is the exact opposite... I'm saddened Christians feel the need to adopt the world's concept of confidence in Christ, to reduce it to SWAG. The devil has "swagger" 

From what I understand of this swag fad, it's expressing self-confidence. There is no room for self in a life dedicated to God, so sorry I just don't see this "swag" as a word to speak over my Dh's life, nor that of my teen nephew (even though he likes to think he has "swag") I'm praying he jumps off that bandwagon as he gets older and wiser.  Just MHO... don't stone me please. 


*swag·ger/ˈswagər/
Verb:	
Walk or behave in a very confident and typically arrogant or aggressive way: "he swaggered along the corridor".
Noun:	
A very confident and typically arrogant or aggressive gait or manner.
Adjective:	
Denoting a coat or jacket cut with a loose flare from the shoulders.
Synonyms:	
verb.  strut - brag - prance - peacock - boast - swank - vaunt
noun.  strut - swank
adjective.  swell - stylish - chic - spruce*




loolalooh said:


> Don't go.   Here's some "Christian swag" for you.


----------



## Shimmie (May 7, 2012)

Laela said:


> That's not swag..that's humbleness and humility, as they are supposedly praying to our Father.
> 
> Swag is the exact opposite... I'm saddened Christians feel the need to adopt the world's concept of confidence in Christ, to reduce it to SWAG. The devil has "swagger"
> 
> ...



I understand what you mean...   

 

How about this... ?  

As Christians, we are 'confident' in whom and to whom we are...

As Christians, we are arrogant and aggressive against the enemy of our souls and against those who try to weaken our stand for righteousness.   We are vigilant, being aware of satan's devices

As Christians we wear our garments with the pride of honouring the Kingdom of God.  In vanity, no... in humility and righteousness, yes.  

The world has their swag, we have ours, Saved With Amazing Grace...

Our candles 'our light' is not hidden under a bushel.  We're out there, glowing and showing the world who we are and to whom we belong.  Unashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  

I hope this clears up the intent.   I'm so sorry for giving the worldly impression.   Of all of the people, the very last person I wish to offend is you.... I'm sorry.  I truly am.


----------



## Laela (May 7, 2012)

((( Shimmie, love you )))) I'm not offended, just don't understand why Christians are jumping on the _swag _bandwagon.... we can let our Lights shine without 'swag' Swag denotes vanity... but I'll leave this alone. It's not my intent to be contentious..I just disagree.


----------



## Shimmie (May 7, 2012)

Laela said:


> ((( Shimmie, love you )))) I'm not offended, just don't understand why Christians are jumping on the _swag _bandwagon.... we can let our Lights shine without 'swag' Swag denotes vanity... but I'll leave this alone. It's not my intent to be contentious..I just disagree.



I understand...    And you're not contentious, just honest.


----------

